# shoe covers or winter shoes?



## nesnetrom (Sep 21, 2004)

anybody have any advise on whether i should get a pair of winter mtb shoes/boots or get a good pair of booties, like the pearl izumi P.R.O. Softshell WxB MTB Shoe Cover. my current booties seem to help with warmth, but are worn out and do not always stay on toes. less money for the booties.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Depends on the riding. For technical MTB, I don't think booties are worth it. Get some good shoes. 

Me and my buddy rode a pretty rocky trail this past weekend and he at a hole through one of his.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Hoban makes a good point. Shoes are built to take abuse, covers are not. My experience is that covers last about 1-2 seasons, while shoes last at least a few years. With that in mind, a pair of Lakes or Shimanos might cost a few hundred up front, but will pay for themselves eventually.

If you dab, you are going to damage the covers eventually, so keep that in mind, too. I will say that I bought a pair of the Pearl Izumi covers for my commute, and they look quite sturdy, but built to go on XC-style shoes (with the tread only on the forefoot and the heel, nothing in the mid). Everything that contacts the ground on the bottom of the cover is made of kevlar, and the uppers are 2mm neoprene, reinforced around the forefoot.

I have high hopes for them, but have come to realize that covers used almost every day die young. My purchase next season will be a real pair of winter shoes.


----------



## nesnetrom (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks for the advise. any thoughts on which winter shoes are best? i'm looking at shimanos, lake, louis garneau, northwave. sidis are too much money, probably.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Lakes are the gold standard, but are hit-or-miss finding them. The Shimanos are available most places. Either shoe will serve you well. Just beware of Lakes with the BOA system. If it is not kept clean, it can jam, and you will have to spend quite a bit of effort clearing it (or find a snowboard shop that does repairs).

That is not to say that the BOA system is bad--far from it. For winter riding, it makes a good amount of sense, being easy to operate in big, gloved hands. Just needs a bit of different care than you might be used to.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Just avoid the Garneau winter shoes - I just got back from a nite ride in Mass. and my toes are COLD. Shoulda bought Lakes....


----------



## nesnetrom (Sep 21, 2004)

thank you all.


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

Second season with Shimano SH-MW80 Mountain Bike Shoes. Once the temps drop below 40 degrees. For my feet, good down to mid-lower 30's with 1 pair of wool socks. Any colder or hovering around 30 degrees or colder I'll throw some foot warmers or toasty toes under the bottom of the sock near the ball of the foot. 

I also apply mink oil to soften them and add some extra weather proofing.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Planet Bike dasher toe covers over my Mavic shoes and wearing Wigwam merino hikers worked in 15 degrees yesterday, but then I do not unclip during my ride either.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Endura mt 500 covers are much more durable than any other covers. Check them out before buying more shoes.


----------



## doubleyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I prefer shoes with cover aswell!


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm enjoying my Mavic drifts. Been nice and warm at 25-30 degrees for 1hr or so in length rides......So far the rides have all been in dry weather.


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

All rides have been with cotton socks, too.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I had shoe covers for two years. Worked okay until you get off and walk. After awhile they will start to rip. I bought a pair of northwave artic celsuis gtx. Top notch and warm. Shop around and you can find them for around 200 to 230 shipped to your door.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

If you end up snow trekking (having to push or hike with the bike through snow) on rides on occasion, shoes are best. I used covers and they would always slip off the toe and jam with snow when having to trek sections. Plus must covers have no traction. My lakes have steel tipped toe cleats which are priceless on the icy stuff and when trekking/hiking. If you have a wide foot, Lake and Sidi are the only options that I have found. I am currently using Lake MXZ 302s and liking them. 

urmb


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

A needle a thread go a long way in fixing booties. For the cost, I'll keep buying used booties and fixing them. Heck, most just throw them away. Ask around at local shop rides. People are always happy to get rid of their crap that is mostly fixable.


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

I don't ride much in snow in the UK, but I am tending towards some winter waterproof shoes because if the rain. I have tried covers and they are OK, but I always have a problem with them slipping over the front of my shoes. I also have some seal skinz waterproof socks which are great, but feet always eventually get wet. 

Just bought some Caselli quindici's merino socks and they look like they are going to keep feet nice and warm!

Does anyone have any views on winter shoes that are not too warm? I am tending towards Sidi Diablos as they seem to be less insulated, but they are pricey or MW81's.

Thanks


----------



## JakeSch (Sep 8, 2012)

So if you are super cheap you can put shopping bags over your feet and put your shoes on over them. Rip off the extra material and your feet are now wind proof and water proof.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

92gli said:


> Endura mt 500 covers are much more durable than any other covers. Check them out before buying more shoes.


+1. Excellent durability!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

JakeSch said:


> So if you are super cheap you can put shopping bags over your feet and put your shoes on over them. Rip off the extra material and your feet are now wind proof and water proof.


Bad idea. The bags will make your feet sweat more and hold it all in, leaving them twice as soaked. Then the air going through the shoe material will chill those water bags in your shoes. If it's cold enough you'll get frostbite quicker doing this.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

92gli said:


> Endura mt 500 covers are much more durable than any other covers. Check them out before buying more shoes.


I have a set of Endura and I love them. Mine don't have the coverage on the bottom like the 500, but they have the same tough material. I even cut two holes for my toe spikes in them and they still work great and are on their 2nd season with not signs of them wearing out.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use flat pedals and insulated winter boots, great for that occasional hike a bike.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Short explanation 
Booties if you'd don't want to spend a lot.
Shoes if you want to last and better waterproofing 

Booties have holes in the bottom for water to get in and you feet will eventually get wet. Dedicated waterproof MTB shoes your feet will stay dry unless you get leakage from the top. 

Bottom line: if you have the money go for a pair of gore tex shoes


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

urmb said:


> If you end up snow trekking (having to push or hike with the bike through snow) on rides on occasion, shoes are best. I used covers and they would always slip off the toe and jam with snow when having to trek sections. Plus must covers have no traction. My lakes have steel tipped toe cleats which are priceless on the icy stuff and when trekking/hiking. If you have a wide foot, Lake and Sidi are the only options that I have found. I am currently using Lake MXZ 302s and liking them.
> 
> urmb


+1 If you are mountain biking the trails and the temps climb above freezing or there are sections that aren't packed enough you are going to end up walking. And walking and booties don't mix.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> +1 If you are mountain biking the trails and the temps climb above freezing or there are sections that aren't packed enough you are going to end up walking. And walking and booties don't mix.


Actual winter boots and it's no contest. Go splash through creeks in your shoes with covers and see how those feet feel. I walked through a creek just to test my boots and no water got in. You dont lose heat out of the bottom of your shoes like mtb shoes and booties, they're waterproof for slush on the road, snow, rain/creeks, and they're warmer. Spend the extra money. I had covers for 2/3 years and my feet still got very cold on long road bike rides.


----------



## CyclepathNW (Jan 24, 2013)

The Shimano MW81 goretex boots are great for winter commuting and trail riding. They have kept my feet cozy and warm on long, cold rides for the past couple of winters. They have been proving to be quite durable too.


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

Subscribed


----------

